
U.S. Dropped Largest Non-Nuclear Bomb in Afghanistan - mychaelangelo
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-13/pentagon-us-dropped-largest-non-nuclear-bomb-in-afghanistan
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14108915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14108915)

